# decent non-stick?



## Amon-Rukh (Jul 13, 2012)

Yeah, I know "Non-stick cookware? You must be joking!" Although I've been transitioning to mainly cast iron and carbon cookware of late, I do want to have one or two non-stick pans about for those situations where the latter are less than optimal (mainly thinking guests in the kitchen here). I always prefer quality over quantity, so I don't mind paying a bit more for the product in this case.


----------



## chinacats (Jul 13, 2012)

I use mine strictly for omelets and it works great. It came from my local restaurant supply shop...Browne-Halco 10" for ~$25 and it does exactly what it is supposed to do. I too have made the transition to mostly steel pans (deBuyer) lately, but it's nice to have a non-stick handy.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 13, 2012)

In my experience, the non-stick coating that All-Clad uses seems to be more resistant to wear than most other coatings. I have a 12" that has survived seventeen years in a home kitchen. You can save almost half of the retail price by looking for seconds in stores like TJ Maxx.


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I don't use non stick pans extensively, but I have tried out a few over the years. The only one that has impressed me is Swiss Diamond. The pan has a nice weight to it and the coating has held up better than all others so far - but we are talking three years, not 17, so maybe All-Clad is the way to go.

Stefan


----------



## Keith Neal (Jul 13, 2012)

The Emeril stainless with non-stick coating (not the anodized aluminum) pan works well. It is made by All-Clad. I have two that have seen a lot of use and hold up well.

I can't get the link to work, but Amazon has it.


----------



## ajhuff (Jul 13, 2012)

I have a Calphalon, an All-Clad and a LOOK. I prefer the one made by LOOK hands down. 

-AJ


----------



## Namaxy (Jul 13, 2012)

I use deBuyer mineral now, which when well seasoned are very non-stick. Having said that, before the line came out we had several of deBuyer's own non stick line. We still have them and after a dozen years they have held up very well.


----------



## Sullybob (Jul 13, 2012)

I have a Scanpan with the ceramic titanium finish and it is the best non stick pan I have used. It's a dedicated egg pan, everything else either gets cooked in All-Clad, cast iron, or in my Lodge carbon steel skillets.


----------



## 99Limited (Jul 13, 2012)

We use Scanpan Classic and have been pleased with its durability. Our oldest one is about 10 years and we have 3 others of various ages.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jul 13, 2012)

chinacats said:


> I use mine strictly for omelets and it works great. It came from my local restaurant supply shop...Browne-Halco 10" for ~$25 and it does exactly what it is supposed to do. I too have made the transition to mostly steel pans (deBuyer) lately, but it's nice to have a non-stick handy.



+1. Restaurant supply pan and replace when necessary. If you mostly use cast iron and carbon pans, your use of non stick will be minimal (guests, eggs) and they should last years. I'd rather have a $25 pan sitting around collecting dust than a $200 pan collecting dust.


----------



## Customfan (Jul 13, 2012)

Ive been using calphalon one for a while with acceptable results, I purchassed a scanpan recently with better results....

Although Ive been veering from nonstick for a while now as well!

:running:


----------



## Deckhand (Jul 13, 2012)

I have used a sur la table 12 1/2 inch with glass lid. The price was great and it has served me well.
http://www.surlatable.com/product/P...ainless-Steel-Nonstick-Skillet-with-Glass-Lid


----------



## daveb (Jul 14, 2012)

I use swiss diamond a lot and like it a lot. Heavy enough, good heat distribution, will sear, cleans up easy, robust. There have been a couple times when someone (never me) has left one on and welded product to the pan - Some soaking, some barkeepers and a little elbow grease and good as new. Prefer it to calphalon ns, and allclad ns. Cuisinart "green" nonstick is neither.

Don't like that standard swiss diamond line is not induction compatible. If thats a consideration I think allclad is.


----------



## Still-edo (Jul 14, 2012)

I used a stir fry pan from circulon for years befor handing it down to my buddy. Granted I babied it like crazy. But 4-5 years later still looked new after years of being the bachelor's to go pan.


----------



## ajhuff (Jul 14, 2012)

Thought I'd post a link since few people have probably heard of them.

http://www.lookcookware.is/about-us

It's an Icelandic company and the one pan I have is awesome. Quite heavy for an aluminum pan. Not easy to find their stuff and not cheap, but again, I can highly recommend them.

-AJ


----------

